# Beijing-Shanghai HSR set to make a profit this year



## Paulus (Jan 30, 2015)

Xinhau



> The financial situation of the high-speed rail link between Beijing and Shanghai is improving, with profits expected for the first time this year.
> 
> About 30 billion yuan (5 billion U.S. dollars) of tickets were sold last year, Cai Qinghua, former chairman of the Beijing-Shanghai High-speed Railway Company Ltd. told Xinhua this week.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jan 31, 2015)

Good news! But those liabilities: JEEZ!


----------

